
Don't include social engineering in penetration tests - danso
https://jacobian.org/writing/social-engineering-pentests/
======
haburka
Is there really no code to not do any physical damage or harassment as a pen
tester? It seems like don't hurt or terrify the employees of the company would
be a pretty high priority for any business that wants to do repeat work.

